# Costumes



## Gldgood (Jan 24, 2016)

I just bought some costumes for all of my hedgehogs and at first I thought it would be uncomftorable for my hedgehogs to wear and a hassle to putt on them but it turned out that I had no trouble at all putting them on my hedgehogs and all Of my hedgehogs didn't mind wearing their costume. Except for one of my older hedgehogs who didn't enjoy the costume. I'm curious to see if anyone else is dressing up their hedgehogs for Halloween or anybody's opinions on it


----------



## kelseyfougere (Aug 1, 2016)

I was wondering where you got the costumes at?!


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

kelseyfougere said:


> I was wondering where you got the costumes at?!


I bought my costumes for my boy on an etsy shop called crafted4pets


----------



## Gldgood (Jan 24, 2016)

kelseyfougere said:


> I was wondering where you got the costumes at?!


I got my on etsy at frankandmaggie


----------

